# cabinet vise complete



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here are some pics of my cabinet vise had it laying around for about a year and half and finely got in place. Built out white and red oak. Used some 3" white oak to extend my bench and support such heavy bulky vise that it is. Made the jaws out of red oak extended it 2" for more holding power then turned the handle out of red oak this was a fun turning project don't have to use a caliper to often with pens. So here are all the pics. :sold: Sorry posted in the wrong place so don't beat me. :help:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That should serve you very well Glenmore!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Come on Glenmore, turn a knob for the other end of the handle!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Rascal looks like it will hold a tank. Good job Glenmore!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Nice job, Glenmore! Nice, That is looking real good. Why did You wait 1 1/2 years to put it up? Now, I'll bet you can fine use for if almost every day, rite ??


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm with Dr.Zook you better get busy and turn another top for the handle.

Great vice it will serve you for maNY YEARS TO COME.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice looking vise, Glenmore!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Come on Glenmore, turn a knob for the other end of the handle!!!!!!!


Dave it is my design don't want it to look store bought handle you know. So there :wacko:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

dutchman 46 said:


> Nice job, Glenmore! Nice, That is looking real good. Why did You wait 1 1/2 years to put it up? Now, I'll bet you can fine use for if almost every day, rite ??


Here is my excuse. Didn't have enough room to do it in the old shop. Or was just to darn lazy to do it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Glenmore said:


> Here is my excuse. Didn't have enough room to do it in the old shop. Or was just to darn lazy to do it.


Two from column A and one from column B?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job fella, I really must get one of those. If I did I would need Bob to come and install the thing.


----------

